# MAC Blush dupe for NARS Lovejoy???



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey there!

Does anyone know of a good MAC dupe or something pretty close to NARS Lovejoy  blush?  I'm looking for a dusty rose-bronze blush with a bit of shimmer...any recs?


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2009)

ISO a replacement for MAc MATTE Markesh.. only the old timers would know this one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  I saw Mac X-S Lippie online, but not in stock at counter so I don't know how it may be in person..anyone's swatches if possible would be great! Ty Ty Ty


----------

